# New Retirement Forum



## cmfAdmin (Oct 3, 2008)

I thought that a retirement forum would be a good addition to Canadian Money Forums. This forum will discuss retirement topics such as withdrawal rates, early retirement, retirement income, lifestyle etc.

Here are some articles to start the discussions:


*4% Retirement Withdrawal Rule*
*Early Retirement Series and Calculations*
*What Does Retirement Mean to You?*


----------

